# Need help...AL youth hunt starts friday!



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

My 11 yr old daughter shocked me last week wanting to go deer hunting with me. So I've been scrambling around trying to get her equipped for friday. I went to Academy sat night and I should have listened to my gut...but I bought a Rossi youth 243 (single shot break open breach). Took it home, cleaned the shipping gunk out, punched the barrel, and boresighted the scope. Today, I take her out to the lease in between soccer games to sight it in. First shot at 25 yds was high and right. Went to open the breach and the damn thing was jammed...wouldn't open. Farted around with it for 5 min and finally opened up. Shot 3 more rds with no opening problems and the last shot the breach jammed again. It will not open. So, of course Academy won't take it back...store policy I knew up front. So I'm going to call Rossi (Braztech) in Miami tomorrow, but I'll bet they'll just tell me to ship it to them. AL youth hunt starts friday...so here's my options:
- buy another youth rifle (definitely not Rossi)...but then I'll be stuck with 2 youth rifles
- Let her use AR-15 (adjustable stock and she can shoot it) but concerned about her ability to place the shot under pressure combined with questionable knockdown power. I know plenty of deer are killed w/ 223...but still not ideal with brand new hunter.
- Other rifles I have are 30-30, 270, or 308. IMO, too much gun for her.

What would you do??? Looking for constructive input...not you're an idiot for buying a Rossi...should have bought a Remington...I already know that!!! I was trying not to break the bank until I knew she would take to hunting. Leaning towards the AR option, but want to hear what ya'll think. Thanks guys


----------



## andym (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure if the LOP on your .308 will fit her...but here is an idea.
This fall my 9yr son will be using a Remington 700 Tactical .308. We swapped out the stock and have a Knoxx Axiom Ultralight so LOP is from about 11.5" to 15.5". The stock has 2 springs to absorb felt recoil. I also addressed the recoil challenge by using Remington Managed Recoil. It has about the same recoil as .243. (Managed Recoil is also in other calibers.) He is very excited about this season. Sportsman Guide had the ammo. 

If you do not want the Axiom stock you could get an older stock that fits your action or if your .308 does not have a high end stock you could cut it down smartly so that the drop(s) can be used as she grows. A slip on limbsaver would hide the modification and also help with recoil. Good luck...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My now 13 year old has been using my, or his now, lol remington .270 for 2 yrs. If it fits. Try it on? 

I bought a NEF .243 for him 4-5 yrs ago. Last year noticed the action breaks open after every shot? Sent it to the manufacturer. Last month, shipped it back, first shot, still breaking open? WTF? Doesnt effect the shot placement, so we are going with it fir my 7 yr old this weekend, or else id say come grab it and borrow it?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that stinks. Hate it when crap like that happens. Did youtry going back to academy at all? They sold you a defective rifle they should help in some way...store credit or something. If you go with another gun ck out the savage axis. For the money your not gonna buy a better shooting gun. I've seen them from $279-329. They are guaranteed 1" moa at 100yds or better. They make a youth model also. Just a suggestion.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I believe there are low recoil rounds available for various calibers......If there is a low recoil round for the 30-30, that would be my course of action.....

Scoots


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I can tell you with out a doubt that the 30-30 will kick considerably less than that Rossi .243 youth rifle. Those Rossi's are so light (6 pounds) that even in light recoiling chamberings they have a very sharp and quick recoil pulse.

If she handles it fine at the range then that 30-30 will be just fine for her.

While the .223 is certainly enough for these deer down here, and when the bullet goes where it is suppose to is like a bolt of lightning to the deer, I would rather have a youth on their first hunt have a bigger bullet that is far more likely to give an exit wound and break an off side shoulder.


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

All great ideas...thanks guys


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Gun*

Did you have any luck calling Rossi? Just wondering how they handled it. If you have their # I'd like it, I have an issue with one of their guns.
Thanks, Mac


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

If she can shoot the .243 Rossi, she can handle the recoil of the 30/30, only problem with the 30/30 is the lenth of pull on it, the .223 will do the job, if she is proficient enough to make a fairly good shot, I think what I would do is let her shoot the .223, alot of deer get killed with a .223 , if you put a hole in the lungs or heart with anything, it cant go to far.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Rossi
Phone: (305) 474-0401
Fax: (305) 623-7506

Mailing Address:
16175 NW 49 Avenue.
Miami, FL 33014


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Let her shot your .308, extremely accurate and not bad on recoil just a little more than a .243. If you have time you could reduce the trigger pull on it if you wanted so she wouldn't expect it. What ever gun she does use I don't think she will pay much attention to the recoil because she will have all of her adrenaline going.


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

That's very true. She's a little intimidated by the 308. She likes shooting the AR, so I think I'm leaning towards it with some premium ammo. 

Mr Fink....theres no PM in my inbox. Just wanted to make sure you're not waiting on a reply.

Thanks a bunch fellas. This forum has a great group of folks willing to help out. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Has she ever shot your .308. If anything take your AR and your .308 to the range and just let her shot both. That would be the best way to decide what she wants to use.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Theres a huge difference in a 308 and a 223 AR. HUGE! My 4 now 5yo shoots my AR. No way he could handle my 308. 

With the right ammo a AR does the job. 62gr hollow pt.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Well his daughter isn't 5 she is 11, she's going to have so much adrenaline running that she won't even realize my 9yo sisters shots a .308 but we also have the trigger reduced so she won't expect it.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Shoot'em with the AR and it will be fine


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

My 11 year old daughter shoots a TC pro hunter in 7-08 which is a necked down 308. She has shot it since she was 9 with no trouble. I wouldnt try any of the long rounds, but shorts like 308 or 7-08 would be fine. Not sure about the 30-30, the only one I have shot kicked like a mule. If you want to try her on the 7-08 let me know and she can come shoot my daughter's. It is a little less that the 308, but at least you will know. I have around 150 to 200 in my yard so it would be quick.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a Remington youth model 243 you can use. It hasn't been shot since last season. You would need to make sure it is sighted in.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Do not use the .308. If she fears it she will either not shoot when she needs to or she will botch the shot in anticipation of the kick. Better a well placed shot with the AR than a poor shot with the .308. .223 will absolutely kill a deer.


----------



## andym (Feb 2, 2011)

Remington .308 Managed Recoil has about the same kick as .243. I would not use it out past 200 yds. 
Agreed a well placed .223 will take down deer in this area.


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

*Follow up*

Gents, just wanted to give a little closure. We decided on using the AR b/c thats what she felt most comfortable with. We only got to hunt one day during the AL youth hunt and didnt see anything but she was super excited. We went out today for the opening day of AL gun and she got her first deer! 

Here's the deal...75 gr Hornady TAP FPD and a great shot shot placement dropped the deer @ 150 yds...didnt make it 10 yds. 

Before I get replies for being unethical for letting inexperienced hunter take a shot @ 150 yds with a 223...I know...I thought the same thing, but I guess you had to be there. She said she could do it and I had my gun up there to back her up. Glad it dropped, b/c I was shaking like a leaf! She was stone cold and doesnt really understand how good a shot it was. Super proud of her! I'll try to get a pic up here soon.


----------

